# In-Earphones needed. Budget 2k.



## shwetanshu (Aug 30, 2010)

My EP-630 decided to give up on me. So i need a new pair of in-earphones asap.  I have no problem going in for ep-630 again but i m thinking if there are other options available too.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 30, 2010)

what happened to your ep-630?


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 30, 2010)

washed in the machine, came under chair and rat had bit its wire... this all happened in aweek, so they gave up on me. but they served me well for more than 3.5 years of their existence.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2010)

On ur budget, try Soundmagic PL50...


----------



## acewin (Aug 31, 2010)

2K is big amount a little more spending of 400-500 and you can get senheisser model .......(I do not remeber its model no)
my friend bought it and said it is nice. He tested my ep630 and said something about treble being bette in senheisser one otherwise ep630 being very good. 
I have bought a second piece of ep630 in 750 bucks a few months back here in Bangalore, so price performance is high for ep630


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 1, 2010)

@acewin hmm.. could u tell me from where u bought it in bangalore? i was planning to buy sennheiser cx 180 but at croma its price was 1490 which i found steep. Croma always marks the price way higher. Will be going to forum mall on saturday to buy from imagine or landmark. i m presently in indranagar 100 ft road and dont want to go very far away from there. Your friend must have bought cx300 that retails for around 2500. i cant go above 2000 since i have to buy samsung wave too. Also can u tell me from where i can get the best price for mobiles.

@rhitwick i m unable to find soundmagic in bangalore


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

I had bought it from SP road, I guess shop named Golcha(this is a nice shop) or Premier Computers or maybe someother shop do not remeber now
shwetanshu you are not able to find Soundmagic because you are checking at places like Croma, again you can find Soundmagic in SP road very easily.

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

yes you are right it is CX 300, and Croma or any other place you will find them in MRP not less or more. In Bangalore, I do not think you get best price anywhere, most of the places you will find prices moreover same. Though you can check in Croma(I am guessing this Croma is the new showroom opposite Lifestyle), Univercell e-Zone or Mobile Stores.

Mobile Store or Univercell may offer 2 year warranty for SE, Samsung and LG which is nice. I have bought twice from Mobile Store. Remember you will not get best price at single place, some models may have lesser price some little more, not even general mobile shops, and atmost the price difference will come out to be 100 or 200 or so.

My advice is look for offers like exchange(if you want to do mobile exchange, if you want to go for mobile exchange then you may get nice differences in different shops) or extended warranty (generally from companies you get only one year warranty, these shop offer one year extra)


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 1, 2010)

shwetanshu said:


> @acewin hmm.. could u tell me from where u bought it in bangalore? i was planning to buy sennheiser cx 180 but at croma its price was 1490 which i found steep. Croma always marks the price way higher. Will be going to forum mall on saturday to buy from imagine or landmark. i m presently in indranagar 100 ft road and dont want to go very far away from there. Your friend must have bought cx300 that retails for around 2500. i cant go above 2000 since i have to buy samsung wave too. Also can u tell me from where i can get the best price for mobiles.


and



> @rhitwick i m unable to find soundmagic in bangalore


U r not able to find it because u r looking at the wrong places. 
As acewin already told where to search, try Golcha, one week back one of friend has bought Soundmagic PL-30 from them.

SP Road is the place for you.


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 1, 2010)

hmmm... will go on a weekend... how to reach there?? i m at indranagar 100ft road near domlur flyover...


----------



## sbhas2k (Sep 1, 2010)

buy soundmagic pl30.. best you can get at 1k

try itwares.com, mediahome.in or primeabgb.com


----------



## Shynash21 (Sep 1, 2010)

i had ep 630 and it lasted just a year i was very disappointed coz it never gave me satisfying quality while it lasted...recently i bought sony -ex36lp from croma in eva mall costing 990 and it was gr8...it also fitted  nicely and it would never come off even while jogging.... a kind of luxury i did not get while putting the ep630s on...i dont how this sony ex36lp is, compared to the costlier senhiesser models....if if had a budget around 2k i would have bought the klipsch image audio S2...this in ear earphone has unmatched quality better than all the sound magic,senheisser and other models...and its noise cancelling is excellent... you wont be able to hear any traffic noise even when you just put them on without music....you can buy those online in lynx-india.com


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 1, 2010)

I read that head direct also has some good stuff,what do you guys say?

Also, I recently got the HD201, and i am pretty sad with the SQ,i am looking for some decent IEMs but at a much lower range (about Rs500-600), what options do I have? really sorry for thread Hijack, but since a few here spoke about IEMs in that range i asked here itself.


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

@shwetanshu, you get direct bus to city market from domlur flyover, get down one stop before city market at the turning opposite Town Hall. If you are anyway confused go to the last stop i.e. city market from there you can walk down and go inside to sp road.
one more thing it is closed over sunday so do not try to go that day.

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

@Shynash21, you must be a big audiophile to say that LOL, I have heard ex36lp, my experience was not that drastic. yeah if it is klipsch then certainly you can say it is very nice, it is written in the name  and it certainly has one of the best design. audio quality I cannot say have not heard them, but if it is just design and comfort PL50 will not disappoint, but price is what matters.        Sound Magic

PL50 price is little on higher side, PL30 is in range 
@rajan1311, its your own perspective, I am  not a big audiophile so cannot comment on HD201 sound quality, I am a philips headsets' fanboy for only one reason comfortability(I love those big and comfortable earcups ), 
I have been often recommended soundmagic IEM, but IMO if you are not big of a audiophile ep630 in 750 bucks or less is cool


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 1, 2010)

btw,ill be going to SP road tomorrow, could meet up if your coming too 

@acewin: thanks mate, the EP630 from creative right? Better than the PL11s? I just want decent IEMs, with the HD201 i had a lot of static even at low volume, so just want to avoid that.


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 1, 2010)

@rajan i can only go on saturday. Have office on weekdays. 

@acewin thanx for helping.


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2010)

janmasthami ki bhi chutti nahin ??

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

@rajan, a lot of static ?? what does that mean.

I use earphone/headsets for watching movie, not into listening music 
I like ep630's loudness, clarity and noise isolation which works really well. Rest I never tweaked  sound settings for bass treble keeping it to default and never had a problem with ep630. anyone like you guys who have more knowledge can actually test it. And if you want can check mine, I live in Koramangala first block


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 2, 2010)

by static i meant distortion (my bad), even at low volume and soft songs (ones with not much treble n all)


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 2, 2010)

@acewin american company hai. But we dont even get holidays on american celebrations. FML. Even at diwali i will be lucky if my leave gets approved!! Actually its approved, but due to the peak time for my project, manager might cancel it. 

So i will be going on saturday most prolly... any good shops there.. From various places have come to know of Golcha.. any other shop?

****!! Could have asked rajan to get me rates.. damn stupid of me!!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 2, 2010)

got my stuff from the place called computer megamart. Got stuff worth 45k for various ppl. Prices were pretty decent. The BenQ G2220 22" monitor was out of stock in all shops i asked, so if u wanna get that,look for other options.Will post what i got in the updates thread


----------



## acewin (Sep 3, 2010)

brah I am certainly getting my leaves, in the whole year when you take it once
there is another shop before it Premiere Computers and one more but I do not remeber its name.
at Golcha many a times they do not try checking with the dealers if they do not have stock of something, direct away say no


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 4, 2010)

@acewin i m also expecting the same, thats y not taken a single holiday since my joining. even in fever.

anyways went to sp road today, bought cx 180 (rs.1300) and Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 (rs.788) from Premier Computers. Was thinking it would be similar to Nehru Place, but it was nothing like that.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2010)

shwetanshu said:


> @acewin i m also expecting the same, thats y not taken a single holiday since my joining. even in fever.
> 
> anyways went to sp road today, bought cx 180 (rs.1300) and Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 (rs.788) from Premier Computers. Was thinking it would be similar to Nehru Place, but it was nothing like that.



Ah. Soundmagic PL-30 and PL-50 earphones are much better than CX180.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 4, 2010)

What kind of sound signature do you prefer?PL50 has excellent mids but lacks a bit in the bass department,you can try NE6,it has good tight bass.It is wise to spend good money over a good pair of iems.There are people who have spent 3k for the source and around 7-8k for the in ears and they are really happy with the set up.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry to be hijacking this thread but i am also on the lookout for a decent pair of IEM's within 2k...i am currently thinking of buying the soundmagic pl30 & a Fiio E5 headphone amplifier..the total budget will be Rs.1900/-....(both cost rs.950/- each)...now is this a good idea or should i just buy a costlier earphone?what are my options here?

did not want to start a new thread as there are countless threads on this topic.


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 6, 2010)

@desibibond might buy them too.. . the only reason i didnt buy them was i didnt like their looks and most importantly their construction. i handle stuff quite roughly, so construction is important to me

need one for office too btw...


----------



## red dragon (Sep 6, 2010)

Sound magic pl30 is a good buy,it has good mid range with a proper amp the bass will be slightly forward.Why don`t you try RE2?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

i recently bought PL 30 from SMC @ 950Rs
great sound quality
no negative points from my side


----------



## mavihs (Sep 7, 2010)

i like the PL11...got amazing bass! buy those from SMC!


----------



## jainanshal (Sep 15, 2010)

mavihs said:


> i like the PL11...got amazing bass! buy those from SMC!



SMC Intl, Delhi?

I am also looking forward to buy PL11, where can i find it cheapest at SP Road? 
Also, if any1 has idea about current price of PL11 please share..


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2010)

goto SP road check different shops and ask for price. Not much of bargaining goes here in SP Road so look out
SMC Intl -- those people will ship you on payment of the price they are offering.


----------



## jainanshal (Sep 16, 2010)

@acewin, Thanks for info.

Anyone has any idea on current price of PL11 on SP Road? Want to have an idea before i visit...

Also, how is PL30 as compared to PL11? Is the appx Rs400 difference between the 2 makes it worth to go for PL30?


----------



## acewin (Sep 19, 2010)

contact numbers
Golcha Computers -- 080-22213509, 22278811, 22998403, 41146173
Premiere computers -- 080-22998440, 41531450
call them up and get price details from them, in this way you will have information directly from the seller. ask if vat is included in the price warranty whatever other info you want.


----------



## jainanshal (Sep 20, 2010)

@acewin, thanks buddy but got PL11 from Golcha on Saturday @ 575 (all incl).
Looks (or should i say, sounds)  good till now.


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 6, 2010)

Well , The thread has served its purpose . 

I will also go to S P Road and check it out .


----------



## sbhas2k (Dec 13, 2010)

u can get PL30 for 1k in ebay.. check.. i bought one from ebay and it's nice


----------

